# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Полезные советы с солью

## Justin

Протрите солью нож, которым резали рыбу или лук, и исчезнет запах.

Тупой нож легко заточить, если подержать лезвие в слабом растворе соли.

Если посыпать солью лимон, кислоты станет меньше.

Если молоко пригорело, добавьте в него немного соли и охладите. Вкус молока должен улучшиться.

Если молоко «убежало», посыпьте солью «убежавшее» молоко на плите, тогда запах гари исчезнет.

Добавьте щепотку соли в молоко, это предохранит молоко от скисания.

Яйца не потрескаются и легко очистятся от скорлупы, если сварить их в подсоленной воде.

Чтобы разогретый жир на сковороде не разбрызгивался, надо предварительно посыпать солью сковороду.

Если кастрюля пригорела, посыпьте дно солью и оставьте на несколько часов, после кастрюля легко очистится.

Щепотка поваренной соли помогает быстро взбить яичные белки, улучшает вкус шоколада и крема для тортов.

Если свежую рыбу посолить и дать ей 10-15 минут полежать, при поджаривании рыба не будет крошиться.

Сырые дрова быстрее разгорятся, если на них насыпать горсть крупной соли. Нельзя поливать их керосином, а тем более бензином. Достаточно соли!

Чтобы удалить из кочана капусты или из свежих грибов вредителей, надо подержать их в солёной воде.

Чтобы повысить температуру кипения при приготовлении блюд на пару, всыпьте немного соли в воду.

Грелка дольше сохранится горячей, если в воду добавить немного соли.

Поверхность утюга очистится и заблестит, если его слабо нагреть, смазать воском, а затем прогладить тряпку, посыпанную солью.

Несколько зёрен риса защитят соль от влаги и образование комков.

Платья из шёлка сохранят яркость красок, если их полоскать в холодной воде с солью (стакан соли на 1 л воды).

----------

